# FS ADA 60P, DoAqua! 45P tanks, 65 G Bow Front tank, and lots of Equipment & Supplies



## Xenon (Aug 9, 2015)

*FS ADA 60P, DoAqua! 45P tanks, 65 G Bow Front tank, and lots of Equipment & Supplies*

I am Selling:

1 ADA 60P tank plus Custom IKEA Stand (perfect fit)- Brand New, never used
1 ADA Aquasky Light - Brand New, never used, in box
2 DoAqua! 45P tanks - Barely used
ADA Glass covers for above tanks- Barely Used
ADA Rubber Mats x 3 - New and Barely Used
ADA Substrate Amazonian, La Plata, Powder- Brand New in Bags
ADA Glass accessories such as Thermometer and Riccia Line- Brand New, never used
Chihros Aquatic Studio Doctor Mini- Brand New, never used
Stainless Steel Surface Skimmer Filter- Brand New, never used

1 65 Gallon BowFront Tank plus Black Wood Stand with Glass Door - Used
Eheim 2215 Filter and filter media- Brand New, never used, in box
Driftwood- Ready to use, preconditioned
CO2 Tank 10lbs (full) - Used
Milwaukee Regulator- New, attached to CO2 tank
Python water changer 25 ft- Used
EBO Jäger Heaters x4- New and lightly used

Lots of miscellaneous equipment and supplies such as:
UV filters x 3, Breeding boxes and breeding nets, air pumps, LED clip on lights, 
Aquascaping tools, hoses, CO2 diffusers, airstones, cleaning equipment, 
medications, API Master test kit, Siphons, Premium fish foods, Frozen fish food, 
Brine shrimp eggs, Brine shrimp Hatching Kits, Seachem Equilibrium, 
Seachem Prime, Bags of Sea Salt and Coral, Filter Media, Sponge filters, 
Digital thermometers, etc.!

Pricing: New items at 25% discount to local retail price (plus you do not pay tax)
Used items at 40-75% discount to retail depending on condition and age (and no tax)
Additional discounts may be possible if purchasing large number of items

I briefly tried to get back into the hobby after several years of inactivity.
Too busy with the kids and photography hobby.
I live in South Surrey.

Most items were purchased from Aquariums West, J&L Aquatics, and King Ed's.
Some items purchased on eBay and Amazon.com


----------



## Dou (Dec 4, 2015)

PM Sent! Please check your inbox.


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Lol . Better rent a van dou! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dou (Dec 4, 2015)

Only small stuff for me.. trying to figure out logistics and also get approval from the partner...


----------



## Jcmalouie (Apr 2, 2015)

you have PM


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

You also have pm


----------



## Jousters (Jan 16, 2014)

You might want to post some prices for members that are not aware of retail price.Good luck with your sale.


----------



## Kaoss (May 31, 2013)

Have sent you a PM for tanks!


----------



## Xenon (Aug 9, 2015)

"bump" Bump


----------



## DunderBear (Nov 9, 2015)

Post a set price please because the prices can vary depending on where you buy them.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Please post prices (as per classified rules) or the mod team will remove your ad.

Best regards,

Stuart


Tankful in Vancouver!


----------



## Xenon (Aug 9, 2015)

Sorry too busy packing for a move. Find a price locally, tell me what it is and if it sounds reasonable, I will go with it.


----------



## Xenon (Aug 9, 2015)

Sorry Stuart for not following the rules.
I'm too busy packing for a move and too many items for pics.
If you feel it's necessary to remove the ad, please go ahead.
Unfortunately, some BCA folks will not be able to benefit from some great stuff at great prices.
Any unsold items will go at my garage sale for cheap.
Thanks and apologies again.



CRS Fan said:


> Please post prices (as per classified rules) or the mod team will remove your ad.
> 
> Best regards,
> 
> ...


----------



## Xenon (Aug 9, 2015)

Bump Bump!


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

I am closing the ad as no prices have been posted and the poster has no intention of pricing these items.

Respectfully,

Stuart


Tankful in Vancouver!


----------

